# Has anyone ever restored a model B?



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

What types of pitfalls are common? What should I be on the lookout for?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Pic or 2 would be good place to start.

Would this be winter project.


----------



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

This will be an as-it-goes project. In other words, I have two jobs, two little kids, and several hobbies, so I'm not going to devote a lot of time to getting it done. A little here, a little there until I'm happy. I own a much more modern tractor to work with (my wife is one of those crazy horse ladies), so I don't need this antique one. It's going to be a fun project and maybe drive it in those small town 4th of July parades when it's done. I'll probably never use it to work the ground like it was intended 

I haven't bought the tractor yet; I'm currently bartering with the owner. He says he thinks water may have gone down the exhaust pipe at some point and gotten into the engine, but it currently runs (a bit rough though). I'm thinking a full rebuild kit (pistons, rings, bearings, etc.) is in order. I used to rebuild racing engines when I was a teenage punk, so I can probably handle a two cylinder tractor engine. 

I have a small bead blaster. It's the cheap type which doesn't have a cabinet but rather sucks the media from a bucket. I think it will make repainting things go well.

Your thoughts?


----------

